
Dressers keep killing kids. So IKEA is finally redesigning them - r0n0j0y
https://www.fastcompany.com/90358552/dressers-keep-killing-kids-so-ikea-is-finally-redesigning-them
======
favorited
This is a great thing to see. When we were kids, my brother crawled into a
dresser drawer when we were playing around. His weight on the open drawer
caused the dresser to fall forward, trapping him inside a partially closed
drawer. I barely got out of the way before it fell on me. And, being a huge
wooden dresser, my mother couldn't lift it herself to get him out.

If it had fallen differently we both could have died, and there was nothing
wrong with the dresser itself. We were just dumb kids who liked climbing in
things. It's one of my earliest vivid memories.

------
wodenokoto
I guess not even parents screw them to the wall. The fixtures have always been
included, and the manual warns owners to fix the furniture to the wall.

~~~
JauntTrooper
We tried with these Ikea models, but couldn't do it. Our apartment walls are
very dense, and it's almost impossible to drive a screw through.

~~~
whymsicalburito
Did you try with power tools? You can drive screws through concrete... Maybe
try again or ask someone for help?

~~~
tropo
You can drive screws through a pipe or cable, but I don't suggest doing so.
When there is a will, there is a way.

------
dfeojm-zlib
Nice. About time. I think I've seen this feature in some filing cabinets.

When I was a kid, I had a heavy metal dresser that was prone to being top-
heavy and falling over with just any second drawer barely out of place (the
drawers were difficult to move).

------
7952
In these kind of cases they always seem to treat it as an accident and not
prosecute the parents. I wonder if that is actually an effective strategy.

~~~
js2
If protecting your kids from injury or death isn’t sufficient incentive, I
don’t really think prosecution will make a difference.

But I’m curious why parents aren’t anchoring these to the walls in the first
place. I don’t think it’s malice. Ignorance? Too much trouble? Not handy
enough to do it themselves? Believing the drawers won’t fall over?

(I’m a parent and had IKEA furniture when our kids were young and I anchored
it, but I’m handy and like to think responsible.)

~~~
Nasrudith
My guess is that it intuitively seems "unnecessary" to their scale like it
won't really tip over and it is for if you actually want it not touching the
floor. Unfortunately that isn't the case.

